# Car bike racks



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2014)

Bikes on cars fill me with horror. I refuse to drive behind any vehicle bearing bikes on a motorway, as I fear a bike through the windscreen at any moment.

That said, I'm thinking of getting a bike carrier for my car. But I don't really have any idea of the options, pros and cons.

I want to be able to carry my bike (Traditional diamond frame Spa Steel Audax) and my wife's (Step thru hybrid Specialized Vita) in or on my car (Mercedes A Class 2009) Ideally, I don't want them to fall off and bounce end-over-end down the road. I do want to go on a ferry.

Seems like my options are:

Tow bar mount. I'd have to get a tow ball/tow bar thingy installed, and this would also provide me with a number plate/light bar. I have no desire to tow anything with my car so this seems a bit like overkill, but it also seems like the most secure bike carrier option, as well as the most expensive. I have even entrusted my own bike to one, on a couple of occasions.

Attach to hatch door by a hideous wonky Heath-Robinson mechanism consisting of a thousand straps buckles, string and spit. Like this I don't like the look of this. It looks like the cheapest option - but with good reason.

Roof rack. Oh dear god. I don't think I'd be able to bring myself to drive at over 20mph with a bike wobbling about on the roof. I'm breaking out in a cold sweat just thinking about it. That said, taking the front wheel out and attaching the front fork to an ersatz axle in the rack does seem quite secure. And it's how the pros do it. I could drive up alongside random cyclists and hand them bottles.

Any experience/advice?

Lastly, there's always the "ride there" option.


----------



## Sharky (22 Mar 2014)

I have no problems with bike racks or the strap on tail gate type. Have used both. I've never bought the fancy brackets, they all seem a bit over engineered and I agree they do seem wobbly. I'm a bit old school and I just use "ladder racks", turning the bike upside down and using toe straps around the brake hoods to secure the handlebars and a sponge under the saddle and more straps to secure the seat.
Tail gate strap on racks are good and can support up to three bikes quite easily, but have to be careful they don't hide lights and number plates and once strapped to the tail gate, makes it difficult or impossible to open the tail gate.

I do have a couple of amusing stories, that hopefully won't put you off roof racks.

1) A long time ago, I lived on Merseyside and the mecca of time trial courses was the 02 the other side of the Pennines. I was still at school but one of our club members had a car - a yellow Ford Consul. There was 4 of us and we all strapped our bikes upside down on his roof rack. We did the race, it was a smashing day and I clocked up a PB for a 50. Got back to the finish, to meet a sad looking George. In his warm up, his leather saddle had collapsed. The vibrations from the roof rack had been the "final straw" and was a DNS and forced to wait for 3 hours and then drive us all back to Merseyside!

2)A few years later, now in Kent, I'd entered a race in Essex and I was still carless. My friend offered the services of his mum to drive me over to the event. Again my bike strapped upside down on the roof rack. We got to the start and we pulled onto the grassy parking verge, under some trees. Unfortunately the branches were a bit low and as you can imagine - the bike got caught in the branches and the bike AND the roof rack were pulled off the car and landed on the ground. Luckily the bike and car were both OK.

Nowadays, I drive a Zafira and when going to races, the bike just goes inside.

Have a good trip,
Keith


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bikes on cars fill me with horror. I refuse to drive behind any vehicle bearing bikes on a motorway, as I fear a bike through the windscreen at any moment.
> 
> That said, I'm thinking of getting a bike carrier for my car. But I don't really have any idea of the options, pros and cons.
> 
> ...


The snag with roof mounts is the car park anti van entry bars they stick over the entrance. I once saw 3 bikes ripped off the roof of a car by one of those, all trashed. This resulted in an enormous row with the fella shouting at the woman who was driving and her wailing "I forgot, why didn't you tell me" and the teenager in tears Safest option is one you have'nt considered which is a trailer designed/modified to carry the bikes. Or ride there


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Mar 2014)

Roof bars and THULE PRO RIDER 591 bike racks are all you need. I've done 150 mile round trips with upwards of £4k worth of bikes using this set up, no problems at all 



raleighnut said:


> The snag with roof mounts is the car park anti van entry bars they stick over the entrance. I once saw 3 bikes ripped off the roof of a car by one of those, all trashed


You can't legislate for stupid people, however, you can always use a mirror hanger such as these


----------



## Kies (22 Mar 2014)

Thule pro 591's for me . 70mph on the M40 no problem.
Leaves the boot free for family luggage and two bikes up top. Never had an issue


----------



## alans (22 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2990322, member: 45"]Stick them on the roof.* Out of the way of damage*, no obscuring lights, and better security.[/QUOTE]

my bold
Not guaranteed.The bikes can be rapidly removed by horizontal height restriction bars,painted brown & overgrown by tree branches/leaves particularly where height restriction notices are not evident.Specifically in Lichfield.
DAHIKT


----------



## alans (22 Mar 2014)

I have used several types of bike rack to carry various types of bikes.
I would recommend that you DO NOT use the type which secure to the boot lid/tailgate with straps & hooks*.

A towball fitted to your car would permit the use of something like this

http://www.thule.com/en/gb/products...ted-bike-carriers/thule-easyfold-931-_-931021

or this

http://www.thule.com/en/gb/products...unted-bike-carriers/thule-xpress-970-_-970000

or this

http://www.witter-towbars.co.uk/cycle_carriers/buyCycleCarrier.php?partNo=ZX88

whereas roof mounted ladder racks allow the use of something like this

http://www.thule.com/en/gb/products...nted-bike-carriers/thule-proride-591-_-591018

* apart from the un-convincing nature of some of the cheaper offerings of this type AIUI they are not road legal in some European countries

hth


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the advice. 

I don't think there's much chance of me relaxing enough to forget the bikes are up on top. This is just for occasional use. One specific purpose is to get the bikes out to France by ferry.

I'm looking further at the Thule 591. 

I also like the idea of front-wheel-off roofrack options, where you can tighten some wheelnuts onto the forks and be sure it won't blow away. 

Trailer/towbar options would make sense if this was to be a regular thing, but I don't want to go to the expense of paying to get a towbar fitted just for the odd journey here & there. I've never driven a vehicle with a trailer and am too old to learn.


----------



## Archeress (22 Mar 2014)

We bought this:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/thule/9103-clipon-3-bike-hatchback-rear-carrier-ec017949

It clips solidly to the hatchback without any straps. It's solid enough I can hang from it with my 12st weight. On the trip from Bristol to Penrith, the bikes did not move an inch.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## alans (22 Mar 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm looking further at the Thule 591.
> .


 
Thule 591 is an excellent device.I have carried upto 4 bikes on the roof using this device for long distances at M-way speed limits. No problems whatsoever.
I do not leave them on the car over winter & will soon be fitting two on the car for the duration of the so-called summer months.

IMO & experience the front-wheel-out versions offer no advantages over the 591 but do offer the opportunity of more faff & lost or forgotten wheels,wheel axles & qr's.


----------



## alans (22 Mar 2014)

Archeress said:


> We bought this:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/thule/9103-clipon-3-bike-hatchback-rear-carrier-ec017949
> 
> ...


 
That looks like an excellent method.Easy & quick with a full VFM price from an industry-leading manufacturer with a reputation for quality & durability wrt engineering & design.


----------



## alans (22 Mar 2014)

Be aware that many modern tailgates are not made of metal but plastic which may not welcome the super-imposed loads of bikes & carriers.


----------



## Nick Stone (23 Mar 2014)

Saris bones 3 for me, fits virtually anything, adjusts as you need solid on the car and can fold nearly flat when finished with, although we've changed both our cars now and both have roof bars so I may try some roof mounted ones in future, but the bones do it now and secure even at the speed limits


----------



## Labradorofperception (24 Mar 2014)

I bought a Pendle towbar rack, but it is now surplus a I have a new car and have to use a different type of rack.

the Pendle mounts on a plate behind the towbar, not on the ball itself so it is uber secure. In fact, you just need the backing plate and not the ball so that can be removed.

This is the badger

http://www.pendle-bike.co.uk/shopping/ws-rack.php

I never actually used it and about to Ebay it but if it is suitable then you can have it for £100 if you want.


----------



## rsp (20 Apr 2014)

I recently bought a Witter ZX200 so I could get me and my bike further afield. Seem to do the job fine. When you first strap your pride and joy on a rack of any kind you wonder if your doing the right thing. Not sure if this works as it's on my FB page. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741842.100002290221588&type=1&l=ee07a57fae


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2014)

When I got my new car I ahem "invested" in a removable tow bar (expensive) and an Atera Strada with extra rail for 4th bike. Amazing set up that cantilevers backwards to allow boot access. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-6spSWoezqc


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2014)

rsp said:


> I recently bought a Witter ZX200 so I could get me and my bike further afield. Seem to do the job fine. When you first strap your pride and joy on a rack of any kind you wonder if your doing the right thing. Not sure if this works as it's on my FB page. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741842.100002290221588&type=1&l=ee07a57fae


Don't like the way the wheels stick out each side (not just on tours mate just generally) one close encounter and the wheel becomes a pringle, not nice.
The best way to extend your range is a tent/B&B now wether you carry the tent or the other half carries it (and the kids) in a "support" vehicle is up to you.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Apr 2014)

I have a bike rack which goes on the back. 2 straps for the top, 2 for the sides and 2 on the bottom. The bottom straps used to come off all the time and we had to stop and reattach them. But we now use bungie ropes and they work wonders. I'l take a photograph when I have it on next week


----------



## Donger (20 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bikes on cars fill me with horror. I refuse to drive behind any vehicle bearing bikes on a motorway, as I fear a bike through the windscreen at any moment.
> Any experience/advice?
> Lastly, there's always the "ride there" option.


 
I started taking my bike abroad with me about 5 years ago, and at first used the "Heath Robinson designed" strapped version you referred to. I had very few problems with it (other than its untidiness),and still use it as a wall mounting for my No.2 bike in the garage. I did, however, once end up having to hold the tailgate up while a very slow and methodical customs officer searched through my boot at the Channel Tunnel, and I never fancied repeating the weightlifting experience.

Like you, I think the "tow bar for the sake of it" idea does not make much sense, given the price. I just use Halfords bike racks on Thule roof bars. They creak and wobble a little bit, but so long as they are locked, I am confident they are very secure. The added bonus is the flexibility you have in adding 1, 2, 3 or even 4 racks to the roof, or, like me, a combination of bike racks and half-width top box.



The potential down side that you do have to watch out for is low height restrictions. My wife and I had to do a 20 mile detour in the Alps last year when the main road suddenly announced a low tunnel and I heard the hanging chains on the overhead height tester hitting the bike. Worse still, a friend of a friend once sliced his £2,000 carbon bike in half at a service station car park that had a height limit (Not covered by any of his insurance). With that in mind, I have had a few dodgy moments going under barriers and suddenly trying to remember whether the bike is on top or not! I even had one hairy moment suddenly discovering that the carpark for the Bristol/Bath Railway Path at Warmley even had a height restriction. As a result, I do not feel able to take my bike by car into any big cities to start urban rides because I don't know whether the car parks will be suitable.

We have also had a few incidents of automated French motorway toll booths that keep reading us as a lorry when they detect the load height, and dispensing the ticket way out of my wife's reach, forcing me to get out and walk round the car to collect the ticket. 

All the above sounds like I'm trying to talk you _out_ of roof bars, but I honestly think they are the best and the easiest option, and I plan to carry on with them.The ones that really freak me out are the ones that mount end-on at 90 degrees on the back of the car, apparently suspended by the wheels. (I'd want to know my wheels were on tight!).


----------



## sazzaa (20 Apr 2014)

I'm against roof racks, because the chances of me lifting a bike up onto the roof of a car without a pedal going through a window are slim, especially after a long cycle.

Think my man is looking at these, looks like a solid contraption... http://www.accarparts.co.uk/mountain-road-hybrid-bmx/thule-easyfold-2-bike-carrier/


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2014)

We have 4 bikes on the roof and use the Halfords advanced racks, which are the cheaper Thule. If you have 4 bikes you may not fit 4 x 591s on the roof rack.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2014)

You will need a helper to get the rack on the car if you have 4 bike racks on it, it is heavy.


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Apr 2014)

Kies said:


> Thule pro 591's for me . 70mph on the M40 no problem.
> Leaves the boot free for family luggage and two bikes up top. Never had an issue



It's a no-brainer. These are not cheap, but the best you can buy. Nothing else comes close. Secure, out of the way, just don't forget they are up there. Tie a ribbon to the steering wheel or something else to remind you.


----------



## compo (20 Apr 2014)

Some years ago I wrote off a roof mounted bike, bent up the roof rack and damaged the roof guttering on my car when I totally forgot it was there and went under the low bridge at Needham Market.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is just for occasional use. One specific purpose is to get the bikes out to France by ferry.



If its for occasional use the best option is the Sea Sucker Talon imho
http://www.seasucker.com/shop/1187/



When a roof rack is not in use, it causes unnecessary drag and wind resistance which ultimately effects your fuel ecconony as such if one of the requirements is occasional use, removing it is ideal.
I have just sold a set of Thule 591as IMHO the sea suckers hold the bike closer to the car which results in the bike being buffeted about less and the fact you can move them between cars in seconds is more convenient than you would first think.
I have done similar speeds with them to what I did with the 591 without issue I'm very impressed with the product.


----------



## Kies (20 Apr 2014)

fair point, and i did notice some drag, but it feels so secure with OEM bars and the 591 - i shall stay with my config


----------



## procel (20 Apr 2014)

Tow-ball + Thule Rideon 9503 feels very solid, much more so than the strappy thing we had before. And we took it on the Eurotunnel last week no problems.


----------



## Bodhbh (24 Apr 2014)

I'm also looking into this atm, as the OH and me will be taking our bikes over to Belgium in June.

Did anyone mention if roof racks cause issues with getting on and off ferries?

The other question is - apart from the towbar racks...which are not an option anyhow - is fitting most of the racks a job anyone half competent with a spanner can do in a couple of hours? This would include fitting the roof bars, as they car currently has none.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Apr 2014)

I've bought the fancy Thule roofrack. I still haven't got around to fitting it yet. I dread the instructions. I keep finding/inventing more important tasks that need doing. The poor lawn is getting mowed to within an inch of its life.

@Bodhbh you do have to tell the ferry people when you buy your tickets that you will have stuff on the roof. It's a standard question and they send you to a section with appropriate clearance. I don't think it causes any kind of problem. I've crossed to France with other people with bikes on top no problem.


----------



## Bodhbh (24 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Bodhbh you do have to tell the ferry people when you buy your tickets that you will have stuff on the roof. It's a standard question and they send you to a section with appropriate clearance. I don't think it causes any kind of problem. I've crossed to France with other people with bikes on top no problem.



kk ta, I think they've already taken the height info, but maybe we can change that...I don't know.


----------



## Badger1 (24 Apr 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a Saris Bones 3 bike rack - does anyone know if this bike would fit onto it along with a adult road bike? Ideally would like to purchase it today in time for a trip tomorrow but can't get my daughters bike to the shop beforehand!

Thanks in advance, Pete


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2014)

Is changing the car an option? We fit three bikes three passengers and luggage inside our Picasso (original version) which is utterly reliable, very comfortable and has a big sunroof, climate control and cruise control and yet cost only a set of Ortliebs over a grand - i.e. less than many bikes. It came with a towbar already fitted too 

Other than that I'd suggest a tow-bar rack for the lack of height, but as you don't have a tow bar I'd go for the roof bar option because it's cheaper and totally secure of you fit it right.

Or you can get bike racks that fit inside your car: I strap the bikes with bungee cords and the spare seatbelt when I put them in the car, but one of these would be neater, if you have enough length and room in the car? (can't paste a link for some reason - google bikeinside - other versions are available)


----------



## jay clock (24 Apr 2014)

Badger1 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Saris Bones 3 bike rack - does anyone know if this bike would fit onto it along with a adult road bike? Ideally would like to purchase it today in time for a trip tomorrow but can't get my daughters bike to the shop beforehand!
> 
> Thanks in advance, Pete



should be fine, I had a Bones and did similar with no problems


----------



## jay clock (24 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> If its for occasional use the best option is the Sea Sucker Talon imho
> http://www.seasucker.com/shop/1187/
> 
> 
> ...




The Seasucker looks good but appears to be $270 for one bike fitting. So a lot, and double or treble for three bikes....


----------



## jay clock (24 Apr 2014)

WOW, uk version is £250!


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2014)

jay clock said:


> WOW, uk version is £250!


Or 1/5 the price of my whole car


----------



## evo456 (26 Apr 2014)

Cycle carriers on roof rails here - Thule set-up would have preferred the towbar option to avoid lifting bikes over the top, but each method has it's down side. On cycling holidays where we park up in a local town it's challenging enough to find parking bays for large/long estate cars, having an extra 1-2m just makes it more difficult to park up. Sea suckers would terrify me, on the basis that single point of failure will be disastrous, where as on roof rack even if a footpack, or strap holding one wheel, or frame clamp slips there are other fail safes in place.


----------



## Rupie (22 May 2014)

The thing that worries me with kits like the 591 is this. If I carry a carbon bike standing upright on my roof, does the wind cause the bike to vibrate or press against the fixings, and wheels, creating minute stress fractures and weeknesses in the frame ?


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Rupie said:


> The thing that worries me with kits like the 591 is this. If I carry a carbon bike standing upright on my roof, does the wind cause the bike to vibrate or press against the fixings, and wheels, creating minute stress fractures and weeknesses in the frame ?


 
No. Just don't overclamp the tubes. The bike goes through more stress riding it.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 May 2014)

Thule 591 and a Mont Blanc carrier on Thule roof bars for me.
Never had a problem. Can be pricey, but eBay is your friend (unless your account is hacked).
Just be careful about where the clamps sit on the bikes as others have said.

Funnily enough I've had the bars fitted while we're doing up the new house and the mpg is getting better!


----------



## Rupie (22 May 2014)

Its all very expensive, specially if you dont use them very often. I've found Ebay not the best value unless you are prepared to wait for a bargin.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094936, member: 45"]I've had 591s. They're simple, but heavy and quite wide on the bars.

Now that there's 4 of us I have 4 532s. Much cheaper, much lighter, and they hold the bike more securely. I Can get 4 in a line on the roof bars and reckon if I did it well could even manage 5. There's a knack to getting 4 bikes on a roof. It's all in where you grab the bike when you lift it, good balance, and standing on the door sills. I've managed to get 4 onto a Toyota Land Cruiser without needing a ladder. And I'm average height.[/QUOTE]

They are the same racks that Halfords badge up as 'Advanced'. I got mine when the 'Advanced' rack twin packs were on half price offer, so bought 2 packs (4 racks). They are deffo re-badged Thule, even down to the keys. Fell lucky with mine in that I had 4 matching locks for the bike clamp.


----------



## DaveReading (22 May 2014)

At the moment, roofbox.co.uk are doing a pair of Cruz Bici-racks bundled with lockable roof bars for £85.

I bought the same combo about a year ago and I've been very pleased with it.

Re ferries, my only experience so far with the bikes on top has been with Wightlink. Minor panic when they boarded every other car before us and we thought we'd been overlooked, but that was only because they then put us on the lorry/coach deck with no headroom issues.


----------



## Rupie (22 May 2014)

532's or 591 ? just for one bike ? long distance travel...


----------



## Kies (22 May 2014)

591 are the best


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2014)

I finally fitted my Thule 591 and drove to Yorkshire and back at the weekend. Mr Dawes says he enjoyed his ride on the top of the car. Very happy with it.

I trundled up, not going over 60 and the fuel consumption didn't suffer much. My wife drove back a bit quicker and the consumption plummeted.

I think I'll leave the roof bars on for the summer, putting them on and off is a bit of a faff.


----------



## LimeBurn (22 May 2014)

I have Mont Blanc Barracudas which are great they've never let me down. BUT I have driven under a car port with the bikes on damaging the car and bikes which was my own stupid fault.


----------



## Stephen brown (22 May 2014)

Has any one tried one of these,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-3-BIK..._Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR&hash=item19da3b0e9d

I have a Saris Bones RS plus 3 of the older Thule roof bar racks, but they are all a lot of messing about if it's just a short journey, as they get swapped between cars


----------



## biker grove (24 May 2014)

I recently got a second-hand Thule 9103. Fits on the tailgate but high up and no straps. Feels nice and secure but found that it needed 2 people to get it on/off.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2014)

Today four bike on the roof of my MINI Cooper D using Thule gear.








I had to take the saddles off three of them and twist the bars on one but they're on there safe and sound and survived the journey.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 May 2014)

Atera Giro AF roof carriers for me.... and very good they are too.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3100100, member: 45"]I had a bad experience with Giros. Got three out of a bad batch where the ratchet system didn't work properly. Apparently they've fixed it since.[/QUOTE]I remember reading your thread, which did make me question my decision at the time.. However I'm happy to report that all is well with my two.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Today four bike on the roof of my MINI Cooper D using Thule gear.
> View attachment 46133
> View attachment 46134
> 
> I had to take the saddles off three of them and twist the bars on one but they're on there safe and sound and survived the journey.



OK you get the prize for most bikes on a mini roof....

I get 4 bikes on mine but using the 532's but with no fiddling with bars and saddles, but that is on a family saloon.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Today four bike on the roof of my MINI Cooper D using Thule gear


What's the max roof loading on a mini?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> What's the max roof loading on a mini?


Don't know, don't care!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> OK you get the prize for most bikes on a mini roof....
> 
> I get 4 bikes on mine but using the 532's but with no fiddling with bars and saddles, but that is on a family saloon.


I don't know what 532's are, although the gear is Thule it's MINI branded so it's the same stuff I guess I just paid more!


----------



## evo456 (25 May 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> What's the max roof loading on a mini?



75kg including racks and bars, after cycle carriers probably leaves around 50 kgs for 4 bikes.


----------



## davdandy (28 May 2014)

I`m still looking for the right rack,but honestly,how easy or difficult is putting the bikes on the roof,not everyone is a strapping six footer.I am tending to favour the rear mounts and seen the saris bones 3 which seems ideal.


----------



## CJ Titanium (30 May 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bikes on cars fill me with horror. I refuse to drive behind any vehicle bearing bikes on a motorway, as I fear a bike through the windscreen at any moment.
> 
> That said, I'm thinking of getting a bike carrier for my car. But I don't really have any idea of the options, pros and cons.
> 
> ...


Personally, I use Thule roof carrier. Bike is out of way on roof and Thule do a single key option for the roof bars and bike carrier(s). It takes me 10 mns to mount bars and carrier on roof, load bike and lock in place. Don't have any fears about the bikes coming off. It just doesn't happen, speed not a problem.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 May 2014)

CJ Titanium said:


> Personally, I use Thule roof carrier. Bike is out of way on roof and Thule do a single key option for the roof bars and bike carrier(s). It takes me 10 mns to mount bars and carrier on roof, load bike and lock in place. Don't have any fears about the bikes coming off. It just doesn't happen, speed not a problem.


Thanks for the reassurance. Since posting that I took the bold step of getting a pair of Thule roof carriers. I even drove through the Blackwall tunnel, which didn't scrape my bike off the roof. Then drove to Yorkshire, constantly checking for a reassuring shadow to prove that my bike was still there.

The problem with fear is that often it isn't rational. But I'm getting a bit more relaxed about it.


----------



## gelfy666 (1 Jun 2014)

well ive just gone to a roof mounted cycle carrier, and managed to get a Halfrauds Value Carrier off Eblag for £5, overall quality dosnt seem to bad and ive spent the last week with it on the roof around mid Wales and it hasnt broken or fallen off.....lol.

so id recommend one.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2014)

I'm please to report that I am back from hols having covered over 400 mile of driving with four bikes on the roof of the MINI with no mishaps. On the return journey I worked out a better configuration for loading the bikes and only had to take two saddles off and did not have to twist the handlebars. 

Very pleased with the Thule stuff, it ain't cheap but it is a reassuringly safe and secure way of transporting your bikes.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3112649, member: 45"]I do hope you cling-filmed the end of your seat posts.....[/QUOTE]

No I didn't do that, I'm not sure why I would want to. No doubt you'll correct me in the error of my ways.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jun 2014)

DaveReading said:


> At the moment, roofbox.co.uk are doing a pair of Cruz Bici-racks bundled with lockable roof bars for £85.


We've had the Bici racks (on Atera bars) for a while - the carriers are a bit agricultural, but they hold the bikes securely (ours are mostly used for trips to France). I'm planning on getting a Thule carrier (for my bike) just for more ease in mounting & securing the bike - but if money is tight, the Bici racks do the job.


----------



## Gez73 (4 Jun 2014)

We just bought this from Halfords. Required a lighting board and number plate but the lot came in at under £100 which is considerably less than other tow ball carriers. Will be ideal for our needs and stores dead compact too. We'll worth a look if you have a tow ball and lighting socket. Thule 970 by the way! Gez


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2014)

And a report: Just got back from a jaunt over the channel, involving le Shuttle through the Channel Tunnel, about 400 miles of motorway driving and a ferry with two bikes on the Thule 591 on the roof. Fuel consumption took a bit of a hit (down from ~52 mpg to ~43) but apart from that, no probs.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2014)

I get about 7mpg hit with 4 bikes on the roof. Can still do 80 mph with them there.

PS I'd recommend using an additional toe strap (from old fashioned pedals) for the front wheel as this stops the 'shimmying' you see many bikes doing with roof mounted bars - just dampens the movement.


----------



## up hill struggle (1 Jul 2014)

gelfy666 said:


> well ive just gone to a roof mounted cycle carrier, and managed to get a Halfrauds Value Carrier off Eblag for £5, overall quality dosnt seem to bad and ive spent the last week with it on the roof around mid Wales and it hasnt broken or fallen off.....lol.
> 
> so id recommend one.


 
i bought one off these £19:99 from halfords & a set of roof bars that i got for £1 at a car boot sale didn't think the bars would fit but for a pound thought id give it a go as the following week i was gonna have to pay £129.99 for a set to fit my zafira.

as luck would have it they did fit, tight fit but, did fit. Even managed to crash test the halfords bike carrier after i came back from a run & started to remove the bike when the misses came out asked me to nip to the shop & get milk, while doing that she phoned asking for McDonalds for our girls, now me being a forgetful tw@t could remember starting to undo the bike but forgetting was interrupted and then re tightened it & drove in to McDonalds drive through hitting & breaking the height restriction sign good news however was that the rails on the car were undamaged as was the roof bars & halfords cheapest bike carrier the bike on the other hand did receive damage, well it scratched the bikes bell & made a black mark on one of the handlebar grips.

all said & done cheapest roof bars & carrier i could get my hands on successfully passed there crash test.


----------



## gelfy666 (5 Jul 2014)

they wont contain a square framed bike though.... ive the dent in the roof to prove it lol


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jul 2014)

I've got three of the Cruz Bike-rack Gs, which I got for about £20 each from roofbox.co.UK. They work well for my occasional use. I've also got a fold-flat plastic step to help me get the bikes on top of my Ford Fusion.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3177331, member: 45"]I stand on the door sill to reach the middle. Holding the bikes half way up the fork and seat stay helps.[/QUOTE]
I strap the front wheel to the frame, using a nylon strap. Makes it even easier.


----------



## Rupie (14 Jul 2014)

Thule 532 and 591 roof rack and carbon frames, are a bit like swans, afraid of them having their arms broken by one but does anyone know anyone who has actually had any damage done ??


----------



## Kylemuki (8 Feb 2021)

I bought the Kuat Rack bike rack. It swings to the passenger side for unfettered access to your gear via a cancel lever arm that maxes out at 41 inches for universal vehicle compatibility. It is also equipped with a handle at the end of the rack for easy use when it’s in either a stowed or a folded position, and the full-time position only sticks out a foot for a compact design.


----------

